# Lighting a 18x18x18" cube



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello,

I am setting up a tank using mineralized topsoil. I plan on being fairly low tech. My question is do you think the AH supply 2x36watt kit would be adequate lighting? Ive kept coral for years, but this plant thing is new. Thanks guys.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I think it would be fine. A 150 watt metal halide/hqi would be great though!


----------



## 2in10 (Sep 5, 2010)

A 4X36 unit would allow for a greater selection of plants and greater coverage.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

If you want low tech, even 2x36w might be a bit much without co2... try elevating the light to cut the PAR a little. 4x36w is unnecessary overkill. besides, if you get everything else dialed in, you can grow _anything_ with 72w of cfl on a tank that size. The AHS reflectors will give you good coverage with just 2 bulbs.

It's a common beginner mistake to assume more lights = better growth. More often than not, it just means more problems with algae and unhealthy plants.


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I dont plan on using C02 right now, but possibly down the line as I build confidence. I dont plan on keeping anything too light demanding. I have yet to build the canopy because I wasnt sure if I was gonna need more light or possibly less. Very impressed with the AH reflectors.


----------



## sea1 (Aug 14, 2008)

FWIW, I have a Marineland Double Brite LED fixture over my 18x18x18 cube. Mineralized top soil covered with Eco Complete. Easy plants (jungle val, crypts, anubias) are growing fine. Just an option to consider especially for a low tech tank. That LED fixture was under $70 delivered from petco when it went on sale and I added a 10% off coupon.

With the fixture centered on the tank, the very front and back of the tanks definitely are not as well lit as the center. But I'm more than happy with the purchase as it meets my needs and would do it again.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rapidled par38 cool white bulb with 80 degree optics should work great and give you the shimmer of a halide. For your size tank it isn't worth using fluorescents.


----------

